
Scientists highlight potential pitfalls in AI medical imaging enhancement - samizdis
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/05/13/ai_medical_scans/
======
samizdis
Quoted source, "AI techniques in medical imaging may lead to incorrect
diagnoses" \- Cambridge University:

[https://www.cam.ac.uk/research/news/ai-techniques-in-
medical...](https://www.cam.ac.uk/research/news/ai-techniques-in-medical-
imaging-may-lead-to-incorrect-diagnoses)

